# nail clipping/ trimming help



## germanshep26 (Jul 24, 2012)

My five month old dog will not let me trim his nails what can I do to have him comfortable when I go to trim his nails he lets me grab his paws but as soon as he see .me going in he takes off running please help


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

> as soon as he see .me going in* he takes off running* please help


Put the leash on him. Don't fight with him, give him a toy or a chewy, sit there, play with his feet/nails. It could take a long time, you don't have to do all the nails, even if you only get 1 nail, Horray!! Reward him, give him a break and keep doing it till he gets better about it.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I take mine to Petsmart. They dremel the nails, and the dogs don't seem to mind it. It costs me about $10, so it's worth it. But mine were rescued, and came in with a phobia for nail cutting. Since you have a younger pup, I would try myself first. See if you can make it a "fun" experience, with treats, and love.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My puppy was fine with the clippers when he was very young, and then he suddenly turned into a monster about it. I didn't want to have to fight with him all the time, so I bought a dremel and this works amazingly! He doesn't mind it at all, and I like how his nails are smooth instead of choppy and sharp. 

I actually bought a dremel knock-off, because it was way cheaper and it has a wand attachment to make it even easier. I can't rave enough about how much this has helped. I actually quicked my puppy the last time I used the clippers, he was squirming so much. I felt so horrible I went out and bought the tool. Now I wonder why I didn't use one ages ago.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Work every day on picking up his paws, say "yes" then give a treat.

My pup was HORRIBLE at first with clipping her nails, to the point where she moved suddenly when I was clipping one and I quicked her. 

I kept at it. Now I give a treat after each nail is clipped and the other day was my first time I got through all her nails without a fight. DON'T GIVE UP!!! It can get better!!! lol

PS. start slow too, sometimes I'd do 2 or 3 nails a day. As many as I could before she started to fight me. Also work on checking his eyes, ears, teeth and picking him up. All the things a vet might have to do. "yes" and treat after each success.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Have someone help you, I always do mine after they had a big day and are a bit tired, I get them to lay on their side and we have some smooch time, then I get DH to help 
He has the treats and distracts the front end while I clip the nails  

It helps if you're confident with doing the nails, if you fuss and 2nd guess and get stressed the dogs will pick up on it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Take your pup to a groomer. They will know how to handle him, and he will learn how to accept this type of handling, that the nail trim doesn't hurt, and that it will be over with in a matter of seconds if he stays still. Then eventually you should be able to do it at home with little fanfare.

With most dogs, they get more upset about having their feet held than the actual nail trim. If you can play with his feet a lot, it will help--rub his toes, and between his pads, give him a treat, make it a good thing. Dogs do retain survival skills from their wild ancestors--if a wild canid gets his foot caught in something, it means his doom, and domestic dogs still experience this ancient mode of survival--"don't EVER let your foot get caught!" This can be overcome, however, with lots of gentle handling, so the dog learns there is nothing to fear. 

You can teach a dog to hold his foot still by holding it gently for a second, then letting it go. Gradually you can increase the amount of time you hold it, until the dog starts to struggle. DON'T let go when he struggles, keep hold of the foot until he relaxes it, THEN let go. This way the dog learns that relaxing his foot causes it to be released. Gradually you can increase the amount of time you hold the foot while it is relaxed. As a goal, hold the foot until the count of three, then release it, but only if it is still relaxed.

I do this with all my puppies, and the puppies that come into my shop for grooming. It takes time and patience, but in the long run, it works! I have even trained cats to hold still using this method.


----------

